Ask HN: Have you ever quit because a code base was incomprehensible? - throwaway778898
======
rootshelled
I haven't yet. I'm currently dealing with such a project at work, that to be
frank is impacting my mental health.

In the end, we are problem solvers first, programmers second.

If it's just bad code, you can solve it by just dealing with it as is whilst
slowly improving it.

